# ** Lost Drathaar **



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Anyone hunting around American Falls Reservoir please watch for a Drathaar running loose. She ran off hunting geese this past weekend. If you see her please call me (801)866-6149 or Jason (801)510-5438. Her name is Gucci. Thanks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This dog has been found.


----------

